# Which foundation while on Accutane?



## jazmatazz (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello fellow Specktralites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I will be starting Accutane/isotretinoin in a month and know that one of the side effects is super dry skin. 

Can any of you who have been on Accutane and experienced the dry skin side effect recommend a good foundation to use during this time? I am a NC43 with lots of scarring and redness and yellow undertones and unfortunately, need decent coverage. Any brand/price point is fine.

I have been using MUFE Mat Velvet which is great but I don't think it will go on smoothly once I have dry skin (I have super oily skin ATM)

Also, any other tips while on Accutane? Good moisturizer, scar reduction/treatment after Accutane. It's all very much appreciated!

p.s. MUFE HD foundation is not an option because it made me breakout or I'm allergic to it or something.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sojourner (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## kimmy (Mar 7, 2010)

never been on accutane, but i have a tube of retin-a in my purse that i'm thinking of starting back on again. i've used it thrice before, the first time i had skin literally peeling off all the time it was so dry. figured i was using WAY too much at that point. if you use the cream, key is to rub it in your palms first and apply it that way, do not put it directly on your face and rub it in. 

anyway, clinique's moisture surge cream might be worth a try. you can use it as a hydrating masque or as a regular moisturizer, it's very thick and luxurious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as far as foundations though, i don't have any suggestions, sorry!


----------



## Junkie (Mar 12, 2010)

I've been on Accutane. I highly recommend a THICK moisturizer. It doesn't matter what you use, the cream HAS to be very rich. I used Avene Trixera - its made pretty much for people with eczema and psoriasis - extreme dry skin problems. 

Avene also carries one called Clean-Ac. Its made for people who are undergoing acne treatment, but I found that it wasn't very emollient - it "ballled" up once I tried to spread it on - almost like it was picking up the dead skin! So I had these little white dead-skin-moisturizer-balls on my face. Not hot.

I also switched to Vicky Dermablend Corrective Foundation. It's made specifically for acne, hyperpigmentation, rosacea, burns, scars, etc. You get flushed as well from being on Accutane - the high rate of skin cells shedding on your face makes it red until you go off of it. I bought the concealer and well as the Chroma pot concealer, but to be honest, you don't need them.

Avene Trixera + Vichy Dermablend were my two godsends while on Accutane. 

I still use the Dermablend to this day. 

If you have any other questions, feel free to PM me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know how you feel!
I can send you before and after photos too....though...those are quite.....graphic lol


Oh, and do yourself a SERIOUS favour and invest in some Aquaphor!!!! You need it SO bad for your lips and inside your nostrils...TRUST ME!


----------



## Junkie (Mar 12, 2010)

CoverFX is a great line too for sensitive/acne prone skin! They have everything - foundation, loose powder, pressed powder, concealer, blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like the full and complete coverage of Vichy though


----------



## jazmatazz (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, thanks so much Junkie/Tiffany. I'm definitely going to PM you! I'm excited but anxious so it's great to get some tips from someone who has been through the treatment.


----------



## Karuzela (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi! I`m on a medicine just like accutane too! Since November. I`ve experienced super dry skin, hair, eyes and mouth... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Make sure to invest in good moisturising and fat creams and body creams, eye drops, etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think you should try pharmacy brands, like SVR, Avene, la Roche-possay, Vichy, and so on, they all make very skin skin cosmetic lines and they really work better than regular brands for skin on this treatment. I liked B*ioderma Atoderm PO zinc cream* for very dry irritated skin - there are two types, lighter and rich one, I used the lighter for day under makeup and rich as night cream!
I also recently started using Vitacreme B12 and I like Embryolisse cream under makeup.

And for foundation I use Missha Perfect cover BB cream (you can get it from ebay, I think there are just samples too, so you can try it out), maybe the darker shade would work for you? If gives great coverage, but still looks so natural! If only the color matches you, you will love it! (I think there is a missha store in NYC? And a webstore for usa only too. It`s a korean brand!)
If you don`t know what a bb cream is, here`s a random video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_f4596iudM 

Your skin will dry out very fast, so good luck! But it really works! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will be on it for a couple more moths too


----------



## EvoPandaPnay (Mar 14, 2010)

i think you need a good quality moisturizer. I used chanel with spf 15 at day time and Lancome at night time.  drink 8 glasses 0f water a day. try avocado Face Mask( I do this once a week my face is glowing and smooth. just google it but make sure you are not allergic to the ingredients.)


----------



## starryskies (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_I've been on Accutane. I highly recommend a THICK moisturizer. It doesn't matter what you use, the cream HAS to be very rich. I used Avene Trixera - its made pretty much for people with eczema and psoriasis - extreme dry skin problems. _

 

Where do you buy Avene Trixera, can i find it at Walmart or Walgreens?


----------



## Junkie (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starryskies* 

 
_Where do you buy Avene Trixera, can i find it at Walmart or Walgreens?_

 

I buy it at Shoppers Drug Mart here in Canada. After looking for retail locations in the U.S - *Duane Reade* seems to come up the most. Do you have one of those stores near you?

Maybe find someone to CP it for you if you can't. 

The Avene site has a retail store locater on it here:

Retail Store Finder♥- Avène


----------

